# Help build a terrarium



## lmg (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi all,

I've had dart frogs before but they have since passed. I want to get back into the hobby and now have a exo terra 24x18x18 ready to be used. I was wondering if anyone in the Pittsburgh area could help me set up the tank and make it look really nice as well as be a nice place for my frogs to live. I want Chizuta Imitators. Thanks in advance

Logan


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

PM sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

